# I'd buy this!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! That can really make you cry for two reasons!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That was REALLY, REALLY, REALLY great!!!!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

It was great and I did fill up with tears!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Wow!*

Beautiful dog! Hope he or she found a good home.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats was cute, :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for sharing Sandy. That was great.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That was great! Funny how we can understand the story without evening knowing what they are saying!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Body language!*

ETC, ETC!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I got all choked up. Great share! Thanks.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh... I'm totally tearing up here!! I was feeling sooo sad for the guy... what a beautiful ending!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That definitely made me cry lol. Especially when they found eachother! awww haha.

I'm too sensitive, I hate it haha. 

I guess it's some sort of cell phone that allows video phone.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That was awesome Sandy. A tearjerker for sure. What a lovely commercial. I'd buy that phone!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, That made me cry....What a great commercial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw, doggie found his/her daddy!! So sweet! I think they're selling the cell phone.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a great commercial! I'd definitely buy the phone. Maybe they're actually selling Kleenex. I need one! 

The Pedigree commercial for pet adoption gets to me too. Maybe it's just David Duchovny's voice that gets to me. lol


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Gldiebr said:


> What a great commercial! I'd definitely buy the phone. Maybe they're actually selling Kleenex. I need one!
> 
> The Pedigree commercial for pet adoption gets to me too. Maybe it's just David Duchovny's voice that gets to me. lol


THANK YOU for posting this. I KNEW the voice was familiar and for the life of me, could NOT figure out who it was!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Our pups give us universal language and understanding....~sniff~
That was heartwarming...thanks for my morning 'warm fuzzy'.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an old softie here wiping the tears away. That was a great commercial! Thanks for sharing.


----------

